# Vulcan At Ft



## Mike (14/8/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1822700



Haven't had a chance to watch the video, shaped like mad >.< Looks cool though


----------



## HPBotha (14/8/14)

its in the basket ----- now...payday or some miraculous lotto skills to get the basket paid --- so many goodies in there already!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

If I didn't buy another 150m of kanthal (awg34, 30 and ribbon) and some liquids, I'd have one on the way to me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

It sure is pretty!


----------



## HPBotha (14/8/14)

Mike said:


> If I didn't buy another 150m of kanthal (awg34, 30 and ribbon) and some liquids, I'd have one on the way to me now.


lol i did exactly the same!!!! also spent the last of the Vape fund on some kanthal this month!!!


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Wow, @HPBotha you sound like an incredibly smart and cool guy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (14/8/14)

LOL You now what they say - great minds....

..... may i ask...[HASHTAG]#wiesjoupappa[/HASHTAG] ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Get distracted by beautiful people?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/8/14)

just saw that the original is now hitting @ $84

ebay

that is insane, especially regarding the fasttech one.... but i love the design, dual cooling fins (BRILL)....it just sounds right! like a nitro fueled lambo, slapping it on a rocket and painting it red to go faster.

The Vulcan Atomizer is made with the followings:

Full stainless steel
Single solid piece construction
Revolutionary "under-passing" juice well
A truly functional bottom base heat sink
Innovative AFC side walls
Double Laser cut vent holes
Red copper bottom contract pin/screw
PEEK insulators
3 sets post screws out of the box
Precise machining with unmatched price!
Truly a RDA that has both amazing performance and unbelievable price!
MADE IN JAPAN
had a giggle when i read: unmatched price! [HASHTAG]#wiesjoupappa[/HASHTAG] nou!!!


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

ahh, yes. i decided to get one, a few weeks ago, but i'm too busy, i have new Russian 91% that i haven't used and then i got a nice Origen clone frm fasttech, so i've postponed getting the Vulcan. Some thread - advice/recommendations thread on ecf, what people said about the Vulcan convinced me it was a good way to go for me. Very convincing, what they said - people who have tried all the usual stuff. Good features, better than typical - as per the list in previous post. Solid, deep wells, easy to do coils, knurled screws, all ss, copper contact pin, and a lot was said about the cooling.

But is this a clone or is it the original that fasttech is selling?
PS: No, someone has copied it. i think i'll go for the original with this, but you can't go far wrong for R130. And the original will cost shipping too.


----------



## Mike (25/8/14)




----------



## zadiac (26/8/14)

Mine is on the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/9/14)

Just ordered one from Amazon. R150-200ish kinda excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

